# Sublimate on pvc id cards



## Marc132 (Jun 26, 2014)

anyone ever try to sublimate on the pvc id type badges? The 30 mil thick ones. I found some on ebay for a good price and just wanted to give away with some vinyl as freebies to use as a squeegee with my company logo on them. They are just plain white, doubt they have any special coating on them. Figured i would at least ask if anyone has done it.

thanks


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

If they aren't polyester coated you can't sublimate to them.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

We have a material called Subliflex that has the same characteristics and flexibility as the PVC cards, but they are sublimatible.


----------

